# Petsmart and Petco Betta (post photos of beauties here!)



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

OK, I am pretty sure the employees at my local Petsmart and Petco think of me as that crazy Betta guy. When passing by, I can't resist going in and taking a look at the Bettas. I really have no intent to get another so i enjoy going in and looking at what they have. 

How about we start this post to add photos of betta beauties we take in the stores, that we cannot buy? Sort of a wish list? Be sure to list where you saw them and in what city. 

Here are my first 2.... I saw these twice this weekend, once on Friday, again on Sunday. Hard to believe that no one bought them! The red, white and blue Half Moon reminds me of an Indian's headdress. They are at Petco in Clifton, NJ.

Would these be considered butterflies?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

well, the top one definitely doesnt look like any betta I've ever seen , but the other two are really pretty!


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> well, the top one definitely doesnt look like any betta I've ever seen , but the other two are really pretty!


It's a betta headdress.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

I was wondering about that, lol.

I can totally see how the top one looks like a headdress. They're so pretty!

I have to go to Petsmart this weekend to return a plant i didn't use, so I'll take pictures of any pretty bettas I see


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Fancy


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

i wish we got Betta's like those in the pet stores here :/. Both of those are really nice


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I used to have one similar to the first. The colors on the second look stunning. not quite a butterfly though xD

My PK dragon boy(my forum picture) is a petsmart boy, he was all why when i got him and marbled out xD.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's my Wal Mart rescue! I thought she was a floating corpse when I found her! She's coming along well. I got her last Wednesday so this is less than two weeks :-D


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE the second boy!!


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Four of my seven guys are from local petsmarts--check my album for pics, and signature for where each was found.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got these two from my local Petco


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

I got him from petco yesterday and I just couldn't pass this opportunity, his name is Goth


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tropics007 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Found this big fella all the way in the back of the shelf ... Got him for a pretty good deal too. : ) 

Colors include blue, tan, and black. *


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow those are great finds! Could you gives us more pics of the second one? 
Sometimes finds from chain stores come up very good bettas.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Lighterman said:


> Wow those are great finds! Could you gives us more pics of the second one?
> Sometimes finds from chain stores come up very good bettas.


I didn't buy it! The idea of this post was to take pictures of fish you passed up.


----------



## trumpet4life375 (Jun 8, 2011)

this is my boy i got from petsmart  he was definatly a keeper when i first saw him <3


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Brutus, my Halfmoon Half-Giant Plakat, is from Petco.



















Taio, my Halfmoon Double Tail Plakat, is also from Petco.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Brutus looks a lot like my fish Otis, but Otis is more of a green and has only black. I'll get pics as soon as I get him transported to the 20 gallon. And Taio is WOW! Is he a giant as well? Or just a very stocky regular betta?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Robert's from petco, too.  They have such awesome fish.

I think the first fish is called "salamander", and the second would be "fancy"?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> Robert's from petco, too.  They have such awesome fish.
> 
> I think the first fish is called "salamander", and the second would be "fancy"?


I think you're right about the 2nd one being fancy. From what I've been told salamander is only in reference to dark/purple bodies like this. I think.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> Brutus looks a lot like my fish Otis, but Otis is more of a green and has only black. I'll get pics as soon as I get him transported to the 20 gallon. And Taio is WOW! Is he a giant as well? Or just a very stocky regular betta?


Taio isn't a giant, just a Plakat. Looking forward to pics of Otis. 

Everyone has lovely Betta's.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

mjoy79 said:


> I think you're right about the 2nd one being fancy. From what I've been told salamander is only in reference to dark/purple bodies like this. I think.


I'm not sure, actually. I've seen pretty light fish called salamander on aquabid, but that's not too reliable. Lots of the salamander HMPKs that I've seen look a bit like Robert in my avatar, but with better form and cleaner markings of course. Most of what I came to understand 'salamander' as being from watching aquabid was any red-bodied fish, with or without iridescence, with a white fringe on mostly red fins - sometimes even the pectorals have that white fringe. Sometimes the iridescence is thick enough to make the fish look kind of light bodied - and also that guy is probably stressed, so maybe once he calms down he'll darken or lighten as he pleases and show us what he is.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's Otis, the "King" HMPK I bought at Petco.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

valleyankee said:


> OK, I am pretty sure the employees at my local Petsmart and Petco think of me as that crazy Betta guy. When passing by, I can't resist going in and taking a look at the Bettas. I really have no intent to get another so i enjoy going in and looking at what they have.
> 
> How about we start this post to add photos of betta beauties we take in the stores, that we cannot buy? Sort of a wish list? Be sure to list where you saw them and in what city.
> 
> Here are my first 2.... I saw these twice this weekend, once on Friday, again on Sunday. Hard to believe that no one bought them! The red, white and blue Half Moon reminds me of an Indian's headdress. They are at Petco in Clifton, NJ.


The first betta looks like the one i almost got


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Squee I can't wait to get my betta now. Next time I am in Petsmart picking up mouse food and bedding I will take some snaps. I can't wait to get mine now. I really want to get a guy who will make people go O.O


----------



## LunaRedmoon (Nov 9, 2011)

First I will list my bettas I own.







Zira, walmart rescue from hixson tn









Pinky, walmart








Morbid petco nextdoor to walmart








Lace, same as Morbid








Petsmart in Hixson tn


tomorrow i will list the ones i almost got and had hard time choosing lol it is late


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Pet smart



























Petco


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive had 4 beauties from petco  my first guy, Kohaku, i dont have a picture of because he was my first betta and i didnt have much experience....he was a red butterfly HM.

my second guy, Suzu, I had for 2 years before he died suddenly... that fish had THE WORST immune system ever, along with being a tailbiter. How I loved him though  he was a HM, but quickly turned to a feathertail haha. 

Then I got Rosen, who is my prized betta. He is by far the prettiest ive seen in the petcos around my area. I love him to pieces even though he's a total butt.  I realllyyyy want to breed him, but i dont have the time, money, or space as i am a college student  he would make amazing babies though!

and the last, Masa. I got right after Suzu died to help me cope... I've only every had HMs but he was soooo cute so i couldnt resist from getting him.  he has a little mustache too!

and then, i'll post my BFFs betta Raid. He is SO funny. he literally hates me, and whenever i come over he like flares at me and doesnt want me near his tank. Hes a black HM. Him and Rosen always go at eachother whenever i have to watch him and I put him near Rosen's tank.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

here's some of the ones I didn't get today (my phone takes horrible pics)
































and the 2 I did >_>


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

valleyankee said:


> I didn't buy it! The idea of this post was to take pictures of fish you passed up.


I don't think people are getting the vibe lol. Next time I go I will definitely take some pics.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Damnit guys!! I need to go down to the states!!! These photos are KILLING ME. lmao. All I have are VT's and CT's here :|


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres a pretty guy who I put back.... lol, not as flashy as some of the betta's have posted... but def. one of the better ones in my area (I went back the next day for him and he wasnt there :/ ) 
This isnt even a full flare:


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wednesday I will provide some pics of the plakat HMs the Petco I go to has. They also have a new thing "baby bettas" for 1.99 which makes me kind of sad but you could get a steal if you picked the right kiddo. I'm going to give them a few weeks and see what turns up there.


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

uuuugghhhh!!!! I am so jealous of all these fish! I wish Canada (or maybe it's just BC) had a better pet store selection! I've bought almost all my fish online because a nice quality fish is almost impossible to find at a pet store here! although I do have one CT boy who I am inlove with and a girl not totally sure what she is but she was different so I picked her up as well .

Both were from petsmart near Vancouver for a really good price!

here's Magic











and Shane (my female)


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

wow Shane looks identical to a female i just picked up. Is she overly large?


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

no. she's tiny! the smallest of all my females and I've had her for a while now. do u have a pic of your little female?


----------



## wwendy104 (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are my babies all from Petsmart


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

see my thread "help identify" in this board.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

randio said:


> and Shane (my female)


The length of Shane's ventral fins and appearance makes me wonder if she is really a male plakat. Anyone else think so, or am I just crazy?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

darkangel216 said:


> The length of Shane's ventral fins and appearance makes me wonder if she is really a male plakat. Anyone else think so, or am I just crazy?


Shane does look like a male PK


----------

